# Airfix 1-72 Swordish.



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Guys. Have not been on for a while but does not mean I have not built anything. I have built 2 Aircraft for something different. So here is the First one ....Cheers mark


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Interesting topic, haven't seen anything like this for a while. Well done!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Buddy......Cheers mark


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Glad to see you build an airplane for a change of pace, very nice job!


Agentsmith


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments my Friend.....Cheers mark


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

surfsup,

I agree with the others, you did a nice job. The swordfish is my favorite British plane and I always like to see one finished.

Phillip1


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice build. Good to see another Swordfish.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Love biplanes! Nice work.


----------

